# Pheasant cleaning



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Over the past few years the number of roosters I've shot has increased by quite a bit. Considering this and the fact that I hate wasting anything that I'm lucky enough to kill, I was just wondering if anyone keeps the wings from the bird when they clean them? I'm referring to the meat and not the wings most people use for dog training. I hack mine off close to the body with a shears and just toss them in the trash. I've recently had a craving for buffalo wings and the thought of pheasant buffalo wings popped into my head. Has anyone ever tried this or thought of it? If so, any cleaning tips for me when October rolls around?


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Over the past few years I have taken to plucking pheasants. I dip them in hot water and pluck them to the end of the wing. I started doing this because I bought a really good upland bird cookbook that had most of the recipes calling for whole, plucked birds.

Never thought of buffalo pheasant wings but it would be easy enough to cut them off the whole birds once I have them plucked. Guess I'll give it a try next season.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Aythya.....do you have any whole bird recipes that you really like?

I usually pick or skin mine out to the first wing joint.There isn't much meat out further than that.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Ken,

I do have some special recipes that I use often. Would you like me to PM you with them? I could post some on the board if that works better.

Rick


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would suggest posting them on the recipe forum so everyone can try them.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Ken,

I'll put a couple of my favorites on the recipe forum in the next day or so. One thing I have found is that even when I cut up the bird if I cook them with the skin on they have a much better flavor.

Rick


----------

